# WIFI Router for Reliance broadband - under 1.5K



## pratik385 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello guys,
I've a Reliance Broadband connection, it has an ethernet cable which I connect to my laptop and login to its site for authentication. Only after authentication I can use internet..

So now, I want to get rid of the ethernet cable connection process. For this please recommend me a WIFI router by which me and my roomie could use internet. 

*heard alot about these:*
*www.flipkart.com/tp-link-tl-wr841n-300mbps-wireless-n-router/p/itmd7hn9cw5y3h3k

*www.flipkart.com/netgear-jnr1010-n...HHMM&ref=a165dfd8-a468-4cfe-b138-034d22e5beed

I dont know much about these..so do i require only WIFI router or modem + WIFI router?
Budget is under 1.5k

Any other products are welcomed!
Thanks


----------



## Deadman (Jun 14, 2013)

the routers you mentioned does not have an inbuilt modem so u have to connect it your reliance modem. As u are going to use it in you room itself so signal range may not be a big issue.
TP-LINK TD-W8151N 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

It has an inbuilt modem and setup is very easy.I have recently purchased an upgrade version of this and quiet satisfied with it.


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 14, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Hello guys,
> I've a Reliance Broadband connection, it has an ethernet cable which I connect to my laptop and login to its site for authentication. Only after authentication I can use internet..
> 
> So now, I want to get rid of the ethernet cable connection process. For this please recommend me a WIFI router by which me and my roomie could use internet.
> ...



TP-LINK all way to go.
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
As you told your BB got Ethernet wire, it doesn't need modem so go ahead with your purchase. 



Deadman said:


> the routers you mentioned does not have an inbuilt modem so u have to connect it your reliance modem. As u are going to use it in you room itself so signal range may not be a big issue.
> TP-LINK TD-W8151N 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
> It has an inbuilt modem and setup is very easy.I have recently purchased an upgrade version of this and quiet satisfied with it.



Re-read that post


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 15, 2013)

thanks Shreymittal


----------

